# Xenia...the reef weed



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man...this friggin pulsing xenia is driving me nuts!!

2-3 weeks ago i fragged off 7-8 stalks of the stuff and gave it to a buddy of mine. now it is time to frag again. this stuff is absolutely ridiculous! it grows faster than god damned dandelions! luckily you can sell the stuff quite easily, but i prefer to trade it with my buddy who has quite the frag tank going. but still...holy crap!

nismo...you said that GSP is a PITA in the tank, mine is doing great, hasnt spread too much at all. but this bloody xenia! im seriously thinking about taking it out of my tank completely!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mine happens to do great-
I have not had a problem with it spreading yet...Wish it would---

Can you send me this stuff-----Or is this where the "fee's"(border) would come into play....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hmmm...

if you check in to it and see if it is possible then i could for sure send you a bunch.









last time i cut it from 10 stalks back to 2 stalks (mother piece and one pretty small piece). now it is back to 8 stalks in a matter of 2-3 weeks, and now it's trying to spread to another rock. not to mention the two other stalks now growing on the back wall.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll let ya know Sir-

Thanks


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mine are growing like weed also. I feed my corals couple of times a week.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i rarely feed my corals. maybe once a week. the xenia doesnt seem to benefit too much from the reef roids or coral frenzy. they just grow no matter what


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

mine is the same way to be honest.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

some people actually use it teh same way most use cheato, it does take up nutirnet from the water so in that regard its probably performing a bennifical role in the over all balance of your tank. I wonder if you would notice any change if it was removed.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> some people actually use it teh same way most use cheato, it does take up nutirnet from the water so in that regard its probably performing a bennifical role in the over all balance of your tank. I wonder if you would notice any change if it was removed.


in that case im banishing some to the fuge! i was actually thinking about that the other day but wasnt sure how well it would do.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Puff said:


> man...this friggin pulsing xenia is driving me nuts!!
> 
> 2-3 weeks ago i fragged off 7-8 stalks of the stuff and gave it to a buddy of mine. now it is time to frag again. this stuff is absolutely ridiculous! it grows faster than god damned dandelions! luckily you can sell the stuff quite easily, but i prefer to trade it with my buddy who has quite the frag tank going. but still...holy crap!
> 
> nismo...you said that GSP is a PITA in the tank, mine is doing great, hasnt spread too much at all. but this bloody xenia! im seriously thinking about taking it out of my tank completely!!!


I'm curious, how are you managing your reef tank? If the xenias are spreading like crazy, thats great. Just frag an give to members that live close to you. heheheheh. Your doing something right.

I got a huge rock with a bunch of xenias, anthilias, and kenya trees and they seem to be the same in size for a month now. Doesnt seem to be spreading. Hopefully someday it gets larger. I've never had much luck with these soft corals but i'll keep buying and trying.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Chapz said:


> I got a huge rock with a bunch of xenias, anthilias, and kenya trees and they seem to be the same in size for a month now. Doesnt seem to be spreading. Hopefully someday it gets larger. I've never had much luck with these soft corals but i'll keep buying and trying.


instead of "buying and Trying" and wasting a limited resource of sea life as if it was an endless supply dont you think it would be better to figure out what you need to ajust in your tank to be able to sustain healthy life and growth of the corals you want?


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> I got a huge rock with a bunch of xenias, anthilias, and kenya trees and they seem to be the same in size for a month now. Doesnt seem to be spreading. Hopefully someday it gets larger. I've never had much luck with these soft corals but i'll keep buying and trying.


instead of "buying and Trying" and wasting a limited resource of sea life as if it was an endless supply dont you think it would be better to figure out what you need to ajust in your tank to be able to sustain healthy life and growth of the corals you want?
[/quote]

Well I've been toying around with the water flow in the tank. i got a freind to come over finally and check out what's wrong with those corals. They had too much stress from the flow hitting the xenias which is why they dont seem to do as well as i expected. I'm not intentionally trying to kill them because that would be stupid and fortunately most of these corals i purchase are at home tank grown. Some i get from frag swaps. I did notice this morning that the Kenya trees and Anthilias look way better. A day can make a huge difference in the reef tank.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i think ive finally stemmed the growth of my pulsating xenia. cut down everything but two stalks. the mother colony and a small offshoot. the mother colony is still growing like crazy, but it isnt spreading.

on another note, im concentrating on growing out my pompom xenia. that stuff is growing AWESOMELY now.


----------

